# PokÃ©mon theme song backwards



## Len_5 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok well my friend showed me this the other day (YouTube pokemon theme song backwards) every word backwards makes so fucked up sentence. Some of it may sound weird but watch the video its fucking funny
Here are the lyrics:

I am Nemo
Ohhh! Mush that guy
(oh! Mush that guy)
Oh, really!
She's my maid, she's real cool
So...four zeros go!!!
Bush....Bush, no heart
(Bush has no heart)
Lego day!
(yeah!)
This word won it!
(it's a classy one)
Our amigo
He's as fresh as you are not!
He marries me!
Bush has not, err...found Nemo!
(instrumental)
I...hate
All...Bush-Vistites!
All...Bush-Vistites!
All...must just die!
All...must testify!
(all must die!)
I may hurt
Really!
She's my maid, she's real cool!
So... Four zeros go!
Push
Push extra hard
(push extra hard)
Lego day!
(yeah)
That funny word won it!
Let's say Obama your
(our amigo)
He's as fresh as you are not
He marries me
Bush has got to go
Please do wage new wars
We have a new one on n' off
Please blame it on Tracey
She's carrying arsenic and a monkey with a wand
Monkey!
Don't pardon ma'am
There's a monkey in every bag
Ooh, Ramadan!
I see it with my eyes, clearer
I never wore those, I only wash my back
Hey!
Ohhh mush that guy
( oh mush that guy)
Oh really
She's my maid she's real cool
So...four zeros go
Bush...
Bush, no heart
(Bush has no heart)
Lego day
(yeah)
This funny word won it
Let's say Obama your
(our amigo)
He's as fresh as you are not
He marries me
Bush has not found Nemo
Yeeaas!
Since every one made hand signals
Follow me, to "pee-pee"
Yeah
We're all "peestrers"!
And it looks horrible mashed to that
Sooooo!
Dancing in the "M" strip
Thessily robs me
Slash them!
Woman or warrior?
Seperate
But people who are


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 6, 2010)

yes i think it would do that if it was backwards...
in conclusion:

no.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> no.



.on

Also, retarded thread.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 6, 2010)

it also says "AHH HAIL SATAN HAIL SATAN AHH"

it's true look it up


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it also says "AHH HAIL SATAN HAIL SATAN AHH"
> 
> it's true look it up



Haha nice.


----------

